# Hilton Head Island, South Carolina (Intracoastal Waterway) Redfishing.



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

We went redfishing about each day of vacation in one of my buddies secret spots! We had this place to ourselves every afternoon/evening. We were fishing an outgoing tide. We saw lots of dolphins, pelicans, birds, mullet(we used them for bait).

I caught a nice sized redfish, my first in fact! Here's a pic:









This pelican wanted our bait:










He wasn't afraid of us at all:










Nice sunset, we fished right up till dark each night:











Here is me, wishing I didn't have to come back home on Sunday!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice redfish bill..


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow Bill.. Those are some very very pretty pictures! I really love the silhouette. All you need is a dog at your side, and it would be "the perfect" picture. If ya ask me nice, I might let you borrow Jake for your next picture  
That is also a nice looking Redfish! What were you using for bait?
When I went fishing in Florida, (in the intracoastal waterway) we used live shrimp as bait. I will be honest in saying that I really didnt enjoy working with live shrimp. I absolutely hated it when they would start flailing their pinchers and flicking their tails!  
So, welcome back Mr. Bill.. I know I missed you around here  
Now its time for you to start brushing up on your ping pong skills. The day is near


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

We were using cut bait, cut up mullet to be exact.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Man, that really looks like Edisto island or at least near the area...I will be down there this spring again...I got into a lot of skates and rays last year...that's like trying to pull up a wet carpet anchored to the bottom...nice job on the fish!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

We were out in the Calibogue Sound off of Hilton Head Island. I can't tell you anymore or I'd be giving up my friend's spot, it's definately not Edisto Island.  





cheezemm2 said:


> Man, that really looks like Edisto island or at least near the area...I will be down there this spring again...I got into a lot of skates and rays last year...that's like trying to pull up a wet carpet anchored to the bottom...nice job on the fish!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Red Bill! Looks like it was a good Vacation!


----------

